
Collection of web APIs - yters
http://www.programmableweb.com/apis
======
jreposa
I'm noticing that people keep on posting data and API sites, and since I'm in
that business as well, here's my sales pitch.

If anyone is interested in bank rate data, we offer rate API data feeds for
CDs, Savings, Checking, Mortgage, Credit Cards, as well as National averages.

<http://www.mybanktracker.com/services>

------
MatthewRayfield
I was looking for something like this the other day and couldn't find it.

This is awesome.

